# Taking kids to Kabinakagami, any suggestions for fishing spots?



## lekidd

First time to Kabinakagami nest month. Taking some teenager boys for a "guys trip." Looks like a beautiful lake with lots of islands, points and bays. If you've been there, I'd appreciate some suggestions on where to get some decent pike and walleye. Would like to catch some of those jumbo perch too! Any suggestions and related map info would be greatly appreciated. Staying at Windy Point Lodge which is near the middle of the lake. Thank you in advance


----------



## flyman01

Wish I could help but I rarely go to places that I cannot pronounce!


----------



## fishlogic

I went there a few years ago in early summer and stayed at Agich's Kaby Kabins, which is SE of WIndy Point. I'd recommend heading North and Northeast on the lake. The Southern section is alright, but I believe there is better structure in the northern part of the lake. We caught Walleye near rock piles, off points and trolling sand flats. Perch we found in the weed beds in front of Little Kaby River. Pike were in the weed beds, which were everywhere. It's a pretty awesome lake.

I have a couple of maps up on my site too if you want to check it out. It's at the very bottom under "Other Lakes".

I spent a lot of time researching spots to fish for my trip and these are the spots I found. The ones with a "+" were mentioned several times.

Joe's Island
Gil's Island
Schist Bay
Alligator Point (for pike)
Alligator Alley (for pike)
Rapala Island (W and S of for pike)
+Rapala Island (N of and along E coast)
+Burnt Island (W and N shoreline)
Sandy's Rock (S point weeds for pike)
No Fish Bay (N of)
Melanie's Bay
Beaver Bay
Elmer's Island (S side)
Davey's Bay (back of)

Boot Bay
+Poplar Point
+Poplar Point (Isle N for pike)
+Heather's Bay (weeds for pike)
Breezway Islands ("Sharkback" hump near)

Hiawatha Gold Mind (Rock Pile off of)
Birch Island (NE of)
Kaby Lodge (point N of with large rock)
+Windy Point (shoreline all around)
+Fern's Bay
+Picard's Point (west shore)
+Carlson's Bay (weeds for pike)
+Little Kaby Bay (weeds)
+5 Mile Bay (for pike)
Little Kaby River (go into river for Perch)

Whitefish Bay (Ermine creek outlet for pike)
Whitefish Bay (weeds and rocks off of point)

Agamik Gap (mouth of with E or W wind)
Agamik Island (W side)
+Big Point (rocks south of)
Dick's Point (bay off of)
+Dick's Point
+Windsor Bay (all around NW point)
Walleye Triangle
+Oba River mouth (for pike)
+Burnt Bay (weeds for pike)

Mud Bay (entrance to near deep water)
+Robert's Reef
+Rocky Bay (weeds for pike)
Curly's Cove (deep holes in bay)
Cow to Blueberry Island Area
+Blueberry to S Isle (in middle of bay for pike)
Cow Island (E and W of)
+Dubroy Bay (rock piles and weeds nearby)
Simon's Bay (rock piles for perch)
+2nd Gap (Island east of here on west point, rocks)
3rd Gap (topwater for pike)
+Camp Bananas (rock pile S of)

Good luck!


----------



## lekidd

fishlogic said:


> I went there a few years ago in early summer and stayed at Agich's Kaby Kabins, which is SE of WIndy Point. I'd recommend heading North and Northeast on the lake. The Southern section is alright, but I believe there is better structure in the northern part of the lake. We caught Walleye near rock piles, off points and trolling sand flats. Perch we found in the weed beds in front of Little Kaby River. Pike were in the weed beds, which were everywhere. It's a pretty awesome lake.
> 
> I have a couple of maps up on my site too if you want to check it out. It's at the very bottom under "Other Lakes".
> 
> I spent a lot of time researching spots to fish for my trip and these are the spots I found. The ones with a "+" were mentioned several times.
> 
> Joe's Island
> Gil's Island
> Schist Bay
> Alligator Point (for pike)
> Alligator Alley (for pike)
> Rapala Island (W and S of for pike)
> +Rapala Island (N of and along E coast)
> +Burnt Island (W and N shoreline)
> Sandy's Rock (S point weeds for pike)
> No Fish Bay (N of)
> Melanie's Bay
> Beaver Bay
> Elmer's Island (S side)
> Davey's Bay (back of)
> 
> Boot Bay
> +Poplar Point
> +Poplar Point (Isle N for pike)
> +Heather's Bay (weeds for pike)
> Breezway Islands ("Sharkback" hump near)
> 
> Hiawatha Gold Mind (Rock Pile off of)
> Birch Island (NE of)
> Kaby Lodge (point N of with large rock)
> +Windy Point (shoreline all around)
> +Fern's Bay
> +Picard's Point (west shore)
> +Carlson's Bay (weeds for pike)
> +Little Kaby Bay (weeds)
> +5 Mile Bay (for pike)
> Little Kaby River (go into river for Perch)
> 
> Whitefish Bay (Ermine creek outlet for pike)
> Whitefish Bay (weeds and rocks off of point)
> 
> Agamik Gap (mouth of with E or W wind)
> Agamik Island (W side)
> +Big Point (rocks south of)
> Dick's Point (bay off of)
> +Dick's Point
> +Windsor Bay (all around NW point)
> Walleye Triangle
> +Oba River mouth (for pike)
> +Burnt Bay (weeds for pike)
> 
> Mud Bay (entrance to near deep water)
> +Robert's Reef
> +Rocky Bay (weeds for pike)
> Curly's Cove (deep holes in bay)
> Cow to Blueberry Island Area
> +Blueberry to S Isle (in middle of bay for pike)
> Cow Island (E and W of)
> +Dubroy Bay (rock piles and weeds nearby)
> Simon's Bay (rock piles for perch)
> +2nd Gap (Island east of here on west point, rocks)
> 3rd Gap (topwater for pike)
> +Camp Bananas (rock pile S of)
> 
> Good luck!


----------



## lekidd

Bless you my friend! Great information! Going next week and am so grateful for the info. I was starting to think nobody has been to this lake, but I knw better! Looks like there's good fishing all over this lake! I'll report back after we get back. Thanks again!


----------



## fishlogic

Np. Have a great trip!


----------



## I'm G'na Ms Her

Just got back a week ago. Logans Point was hot jigging for walleyes. Rock pile north of Craigs Island produced nice fish. Had a hard time finding large pike, should be better with warmer water and weed growth. Perch don't school like around here, you just pick up a couple here and there.

Good luck, you'll enjoy the lake. Fish pretty much everywhere once you figure out technique.

Give us a full report


----------



## lekidd

I'm G'na Ms Her said:


> Just got back a week ago. Logans Point was hot jigging for walleyes. Rock pile north of Craigs Island produced nice fish. Had a hard time finding large pike, should be better with warmer water and weed growth. Perch don't school like around here, you just pick up a couple here and there.
> 
> Good luck, you'll enjoy the lake. Fish pretty much everywhere once you figure out technique.
> 
> Give us a full report


Where is Craig's Island? Did you tip your jigs with minnows, worms, or just a plain twister tail? Looks like you fished on the south side of the lake.

Lodge owner tells me guys catch all kinds of walleye just off the dock at Windy Point. Looks like a great spot.

Any further info? How were you fishing for Pike? Perch in the weeks or out in the open water?


----------



## BMustang

Have been many times specifically for big pike and have never been disappointed.
Our largest is 46 inches with many over 40 inches.

*Rocky Bay* and Mud Bay are my top choices - they are very close to each other. I also like 4th Gap. Throw topwater - Big Zara Spooks and BIG Buzz Baits.
7 inch perch Rapalas are killer, (take off the middle set of trebles, they just get in the way) and a plain old Johnson Silver Minnow gets the job done and covers lots of water..
Boot Bay has a lot of lilly pads - Run that buzz bait through the lilly pads.
I suggest *8 inch - 27 pound test South Bend - Invisa Leaders.* They have strong clamps.

I've always gone in August and stayed at Pine Portage.

IMO, Alligator and Burnt Bay are over-rated for pike. We always caught a lot of walleye on the shoals just outside of Mud Bay or up near where the river flows out over the rapids.. .Forget perch and concentrate on pike. Don't know what kind of boat you will have, but ours from Pine Portage are 16 foot Misty Rivers with 15hp motors and no trolling motors, which kinda sucks. Fishing drift lines works best for us.

Good luck!!!! I hope your boys have a ball. Don't forget to throw top-water even if there is a heavy chop, the pike will see them, and the strikes are explosive.


----------



## lekidd

Thanks for the info! I have seen these spots mentioned several times. I'll try them out! I've always done well fishing for pike with big bass double blade spinners. Put a trailer hook on it along with a split double tail teaser. Has far outfished Johnson Silver Minnows for big pike. Hey, Johnson Silver minnows work, but the big bass spinner baits have produced for me too. the kids and I are very excited! Always great to get away from all of the BS news and telephones and TV's that seem to be polluting our minds! Give me peace, fresh air, great fishing and a cold beer! The escape...it's a coming! Will be leaving this week. Will report back! Thanks again to you folks for contributing! BTW, the US dollar is at quite a premium these days! Wasn't long ago that the Canadian dollar was worth more than the US greenback. Quite a bargain today!


----------



## BMustang

I'm 69 years old, and the Johnson Silver Minnow was quite an improvement over the Daredevil Red and White Spoon - lol!!!
My point is that the JSM will cover lots of territory and if you run it right under the surface it will bounce off of pencil weeds and (sometimes) lilly pads.

Promise me that you will throw some sizeable top-water and give it a meaningful chance. The memories of the blow-ups on top-water are the memories that you will have of your Kaby Lake fishing experience that will some day in the future bring you back.

I just returned from four weeks in Spanish, Ontario. The exchange rate bordered on $1.30 Canadian to $1 US. Yes, this is a great year to visit Canada.


----------



## lekidd

BMustang, you are getting me psyched up about the top water blast! I have some buzz baits but will pick up a couple zara spooks from Rodmakers' Shop in Strongsville. Any way you look at it, catching lots of pike...especially those over 35 inches...is BIG FUN! Can you say: "BIG FUN?"

I personally never have done well throwing Daredevils...Much better with the JSM. Argh...hand me another cold one!!! Oh, Get the net...


----------



## BMustang

I'm not sure how far your camp is from Rocky Bay and Mud Bay, but those two are my go-to places to catch big pike.

Understand that fishing is fishing and that you have to work at it and every pike won't be 35 inches, most are in the 24-28 inch range, but if you fish hard there is no reason that you will not boat one or several 40 inch class fish, and many over 30 inches.

Make sure that you take rags and two sizes of spreaders - smaller ones and larger ones.

Make sure that your buzz baits are BIG buzz baits, ones that go Clack, Clack, Clack.
With good weather conditions you should have a ball.


----------



## lekidd

If you divided the lake into thirds, Windy Point is about 1/3 of the way from the south end of the lake. To get to Mud Bay and Rocky Bay, we would have to go the distance of about half of the lake. I think that's doable! We get up early, catch a few, stop for shore lunch, get back on the water...plenty of time for your hot spots!!! Besides, we have the most hours of daylight this week! Last year, I was sitting around a camp fire at 11:45p.m. and there was still sunlight over the lake! Beautiful!

Nice fresh air, a good day's work catching fish, a great fish dinner, good company, lots of laughs and a couple cold ones to wash it down! I'm out! Ready for another day in the morning! And don't knock my fish off the line when you are netting it! 

Why is it we only do this for one week out of the year? Because we're working two jobs to pay for that big house in the suburbs, taxes, 3 cars, dealing with the boss, putting out fires, blah, blah, blah trying to Keep up with the Kardasians! Ha!
Going on these trips is just a little piece of heaven...a wonderful escape! Agree???


----------



## BMustang

Agree!

Having fished three weeks in April at Pickwick, Tennessee and four weeks in Spanish, Ontario I probably don't appreciate the "get away" as much as I should.

Have a ball!


----------



## lekidd

Mustang, I saw an old tv show where they were fishing Pickwick for Sauger. The guy said anytime in the winter, you could come near the dam and jig up sauger all day. I've always wanted to take that winter trip down south. Could you fill me in on Pickwick? I'll have to pick your brain again! Ha! Places to stay? What kind of fish were you targeting? I hear the bass bite is awesome.


----------



## I'm G'na Ms Her

lekidd said:


> Where is Craig's Island? Did you tip your jigs with minnows, worms, or just a plain twister tail? Looks like you fished on the south side of the lake.
> 
> Lodge owner tells me guys catch all kinds of walleye just off the dock at Windy Point. Looks like a great spot.
> 
> Any further info? How were you fishing for Pike? Perch in the weeks or out in the open water?


Sorry for the delay- haven't been here for a week or so. \

Craigs is around the corner from your stay. On the "back side" for lack of a better definition. Go around the point and it will be about 1/2 mile NE f the point.

Tipping minnows is best. i like to fish artificial but those with meat produce lots more.

Couldn't find the big pike. Perch hide in the weeds, if you can find them, my catches were always just a lucky catch. Never caught any when we tried to target them.

Good luck!


----------



## BMustang

lekidd said:


> Mustang, I saw an old tv show where they were fishing Pickwick for Sauger. The guy said anytime in the winter, you could come near the dam and jig up sauger all day. I've always wanted to take that winter trip down south. Could you fill me in on Pickwick? I'll have to pick your brain again! Ha! Places to stay? What kind of fish were you targeting? I hear the bass bite is awesome.


I've always fished Pickwick in the spring and fall.
The place to stay is Little Andy's Sportsman Camp, (731-689-5974) located about a mile from the dam and tailwater.
Get a 300 series room up on the hill and you will be quite comfortable at about $65 a night.

Occasionally, we will fish the tailwater for white bass and stripers and do well.
Yes, they do allow you to take your boat right up to the dam. Most of the water coming through the dam is via the electric turbines (3).
Having never fished there in the winter, I can't speak for the sauger bite.

This is the link to my past spring's three-week fishing trip:
http://www.bmustangs.com/PickwickLakeTripReport-Spring-2016.html


----------



## BMustang

This is the link to our 2012 Kaby Lake Fishing Trip:

http://www.bmustangs.com/PinePortage-12.html


----------



## BMustang

Assuming that you are back from your Kaby Lake adventure by now, I am anxious to hear how it went.


----------



## lekidd

Yes, back from the lake. This is a pretty big lake and we took a tour from the river inlet rapids to the river outlet rapids. Obviously there were many, many places to fish. First of all, we caught a ton of fish...mostly walleyes. Biggest was 23 1/2 inches. Lots and lots of perfect "eaters." We didn't have to go far to catch them either. Walleyes everywhere! We stayed at Windy Point Lodge (which was excellent) and must have caught a couple of hundred walleye around this point...especially Grumpy's point and the point on the north side of Carlson's bay. We could have stayed here for the whole trip and caught walleye but....the need to explore!!! Pike? Had to work for the pike! Let me say that the cabbage weeds were just sprouting up. We found some on several islands' south side facing the sun and picked up several. 30-31 inches which were our largest. Lots of reeds sticking up in the traditional bays but we only picked up some small pike here and there. Cabbage started growing on the outskirts of the reeds but not much happening. Others at the lodge had similar results on the pike. We had lines of thunderstorms coming and going for two days with wind gusts up to 60-65 MPH. Hail x 2, rain then sunny skies. Rain, heavy winds, then sunny skies. Overall, a great trip.

Not much happening off of Pickard's point. We got a few pike and walleye on the left (west) side of Whitefish Bay but didn't get to the OBA River mouth as I wanted. Bad weather that day. We did head out and trolled around 4 gap. Picked up a couple of pike and the trolled across the gap with big plugs and bass spinner baits. Caught walleye! The river channel must run thru this area as the depth dropped to 54 feet and we could see fish on our depth finder suspended 18 to 40 feet down. I suspect these fish looked up against the sky light to hit our lures but I certainly would have liked to work this area a little more..our time was limited and I had to keep the kids on fish!. Nothing in Rocky or Mud Bays! We stopped for shore lunch on the island near the outflow river and a group from another lodge stated they cleaned up on walleye just in front of the rapids...the day before! They still claimed to have caught 30 some on this day though..

Another group of guys had luck along the shore of Poplar Point to Drillers Point. We did not match their claimed success. Sawmill point looked like an awesome spot and we picked a few pike and walleye there but had to make a run back to the camp so we could pick up game 7 of the NBA Championship game on the lodge's satellite radio. Great game for us Cleveland fans and a fine finish to a great Father's Day!

3 gap had two boats from another camp bobber fishing with leaches and fly fishing. I don't think they were doing great.

I must say we caught most of our fish in 3-5 feet of water, jigs tipped with 1/3 crawler or minnow. Yes, 3 feet. We drifted 6-8 feet of water. I had the boat in reverse against the constantly blowing winds to maintain boat control. We casted 1/4 oz-3/8 oz jigs with whit or chartruse tails into the shallows. Caught fish out to 10 feet but had troubles any deeper! We would move back in and the fish were there. Bam, bam, bam...

The last night I had to get a couple more walleyes for the trip home. Went out at 9:00 p.m. and could have come back in in 5 minutes! Stayed out by myself (while the kids packed up their stuff) and caught a quick 25-30 in a little over an hour. Can you say "BIG FUN?"


----------



## BMustang

Thanks for the report!

Very disappointed that you did not do well in Mud or Rocky Bay. We do fish there in mid-August and the hydrilla reaches nearly to the surface. Obviously the June condition and the August condition are two different things. I am sorry that you did not get to experience the massive blow-ups that we encounter there on surface baits, or have an encounter with a 40-inch class pike.

While we do well there with Pike, we sometimes struggle with catching walleye, which obviously was not a problem for you. 

Am happy that you had a great trip despite the weather conditions and hopefully will give the Mud/Rocky Bay area another chance.

Incidentally, Bill McGie, Betty's husband and longtime Pine Portage guide passed away Sunday morning.


----------



## lekidd

Sorry to hear about Mr. McGie. 

As for out trip, I'm not complaining about the weather. It's to be expected. The winds may have made the walleye fishing better, as it's said "fish the windward side of structure." Heck, there were walleyes everywhere. Even the mayfly hatch didn't slow down our bite!

We had trouble finding a good pike bite last year up around Lake Nipigon. Some of the lakes are full of pike but we did fabulous on the walleye. Much better size too. Once we found some cabbage weeds growing, we did better on the pike.

Mustang, your recommendations were good pieces of advice. We thank you. The maps were great too. As I said, it's a pretty big lake with lots of places to fish. I think we'll be back next year and will definitely hit these spots again. Would like to spend a day just tinkering around 4 gap, then down by camp bananas and the Oba River mouth. 

Do you think Mr. McGie is fishing spots that he always wanted to fish?


----------



## BMustang

As I said, I hate making recommendations (based on my personal experiences) and then have them not pan out for the folks you make the recommendations to.
When we fish Kaby, we spend 80% of our week in Rocky and Mud Bays, throwing 7 inch perch Rapalas, BIG Buzz Baits, and BIG Zara Spooks and do extremely well for pike. We also fish it in August when the weeks are up and the pike are in there.

Glad your trip went well for you despite the wind and bad suggestions - lol!!!

Bill McGie was a character. He was married to the manager, Betty, and anyone who has fished Pine Portage knew him, which is why I mentioned his passing on this thread.


----------



## lekidd

fishlogic said:


> I went there a few years ago in early summer and stayed at Agich's Kaby Kabins, which is SE of WIndy Point. I'd recommend heading North and Northeast on the lake. The Southern section is alright, but I believe there is better structure in the northern part of the lake. We caught Walleye near rock piles, off points and trolling sand flats. Perch we found in the weed beds in front of Little Kaby River. Pike were in the weed beds, which were everywhere. It's a pretty awesome lake.
> 
> I have a couple of maps up on my site too if you want to check it out. It's at the very bottom under "Other Lakes".
> 
> I spent a lot of time researching spots to fish for my trip and these are the spots I found. The ones with a "+" were mentioned several times.
> 
> Joe's Island
> Gil's Island
> Schist Bay
> Alligator Point (for pike)
> Alligator Alley (for pike)
> Rapala Island (W and S of for pike)
> +Rapala Island (N of and along E coast)
> +Burnt Island (W and N shoreline)
> Sandy's Rock (S point weeds for pike)
> No Fish Bay (N of)
> Melanie's Bay
> Beaver Bay
> Elmer's Island (S side)
> Davey's Bay (back of)
> 
> Boot Bay
> +Poplar Point
> +Poplar Point (Isle N for pike)
> +Heather's Bay (weeds for pike)
> Breezway Islands ("Sharkback" hump near)
> 
> Hiawatha Gold Mind (Rock Pile off of)
> Birch Island (NE of)
> Kaby Lodge (point N of with large rock)
> +Windy Point (shoreline all around)
> +Fern's Bay
> +Picard's Point (west shore)
> +Carlson's Bay (weeds for pike)
> +Little Kaby Bay (weeds)
> +5 Mile Bay (for pike)
> Little Kaby River (go into river for Perch)
> 
> Whitefish Bay (Ermine creek outlet for pike)
> Whitefish Bay (weeds and rocks off of point)
> 
> Agamik Gap (mouth of with E or W wind)
> Agamik Island (W side)
> +Big Point (rocks south of)
> Dick's Point (bay off of)
> +Dick's Point
> +Windsor Bay (all around NW point)
> Walleye Triangle
> +Oba River mouth (for pike)
> +Burnt Bay (weeds for pike)
> 
> Mud Bay (entrance to near deep water)
> +Robert's Reef
> +Rocky Bay (weeds for pike)
> Curly's Cove (deep holes in bay)
> Cow to Blueberry Island Area
> +Blueberry to S Isle (in middle of bay for pike)
> Cow Island (E and W of)
> +Dubroy Bay (rock piles and weeds nearby)
> Simon's Bay (rock piles for perch)
> +2nd Gap (Island east of here on west point, rocks)
> 3rd Gap (topwater for pike)
> +Camp Bananas (rock pile S of)
> 
> Good luck!


Fishlogic,
thanks for the info. The maps were great! This is a big lake with tons of places to fish. The walleyes seemed to be everywhere! Definitely going to make a return trip. We really appreciated your excellent and timely reply! Best wishes!


----------



## fishlogic

Sounds like a great trip. Thanks for the follow up post. Can't help the weather. I've been practically blown off the lake for a week and also sat in 90F blue bird skies with no wind. Not sure what's worse!! I am hoping to head back to Kaby or Nagagami next year. Either would be great.


----------



## Barcelona

Fishlogic we have been fishing Nagagami for the last 8 years and have been thinking of maybe trying Kaby for a change of pace. Since you have fished both recently what is your opinion? Does the fishing at Kaby compare at Kaby for numbers and size of walleye? Thanks


----------



## fishlogic

Barcelona said:


> Fishlogic we have been fishing Nagagami for the last 8 years and have been thinking of maybe trying Kaby for a change of pace. Since you have fished both recently what is your opinion? Does the fishing at Kaby compare at Kaby for numbers and size of walleye? Thanks


I am by no means an expert. I've fished each lake once, for a week, in the early summer. A week isn't even close to enough time to figure out a lake and give it a fair rating.

So, from my limited experience I can say this, the fish at Nagagami were generally larger and easier for us to locate = 18"+ were so common. Kaby, I'd say the average is more like 14" to 17". Numbers similar, but I think we had slightly better days on Nagagami. Kaby has much more varied structure and a lot more weed beds and sand bars etc.. I'd say Kaby definitely had a lot more potential for decent Pike and Perch fishing, but I'd give Nagagami the edge for larger Walleye. However, we never ventured far into the northern part of Kaby which has a lot more islands and deeper water. 

I think Kaby would be worth a trip though - I'd love to go back and might next year. Let's face it, Nagagami is a great Walleye fishery but generally a very boring lake - most of it being a large open basin with no islands. Kaby has a ton of places to explore and test your mettle. I have to admit though, we never managed to explore the northern part of Nagagami either, which has some nice looking structure. 

Fishing Obakamiga Lake (Buck Lake) reminded me a lot more of the fishing in Nagagami than Kaby. Might be worth a look as well. There's also Esnagi Lake.


----------



## fishlogic

Was just re-reading this thread as I am heading back to Kaby the first week of July this year. We decided to try Pine Portage this time. It's location is in the NE section of the lake, which IMO has much better structure compared to the southern basin. The other three lodges are also all in the southern part of the lake about 3-5 kM apart (1 3/4 to 3 miles). Interestingly, we rarely saw anyone from Kaby Lodge or Everson's (now Windy Point) when we stayed at Kaby Kabins. I don't think Everson's was in operation though. Not sure. 

I hope it's worth the extra expense. Agich's Kaby Kabins offers one of the best rates for a fly-in fishing lodge in the area. Great cabins and the boats are super nice. I just had to try out Pine Portage though - been on my list for many years now.


----------



## BMustang

I've always stayed at Pine Portage and been extremely happy with the accommodations, food, service etc.
With that said it is an American Plan lodge and very structured. Breakfast at a specific time. Should you choose, you have to order sandwiches instead of shore lunch in advance. They often have a meltdown if too many request sandwiches. You must be in for dinner at a given time, and they STRONGLY discourage going out after dinner. The managers know that we are rather independent and give us our space. Surface bait fishing at dusk in Burnt Bay for pike can be spectacular. 

There are many nights I would love to grab a quick bite and get back at it in the local Burnt Bay, and we sometimes do, BUT they don't like it when you mess with their structure. Bettie McGie (Watson) the primary manager can be quite headstrong (I'm being kind). Most of the men at Pine Portage are professionals such as doctors and lawyers, etc.. They depend on guides to find them fish and clean their fish for them. They are also doting grandparents who bring kids too young or inexperiened to be there and many bring their wives. 

Pine Portage also has housekeeping units, but unless you schedule meals at the lodge have to haul in your food. It is also a long haul out to the fishing grounds from Pine Portage. You cannot catch them off of the dock or from shore. About a 3 to 5 mile run puts you at the first available fishing grounds. 

WIth all of that being said it is a great experience with exceptional meals and comfortable accommodations. Great fishing can be found all over the lake.


----------



## I'm G'na Ms Her

fishlogic said:


> I went there a few years ago in early summer and stayed at Agich's Kaby Kabins, which is SE of WIndy Point. I'd recommend heading North and Northeast on the lake. The Southern section is alright, but I believe there is better structure in the northern part of the lake. We caught Walleye near rock piles, off points and trolling sand flats. Perch we found in the weed beds in front of Little Kaby River. Pike were in the weed beds, which were everywhere. It's a pretty awesome lake.
> 
> I have a couple of maps up on my site too if you want to check it out. It's at the very bottom under "Other Lakes".
> 
> I spent a lot of time researching spots to fish for my trip and these are the spots I found. The ones with a "+" were mentioned several times.
> 
> Joe's Island
> Gil's Island
> Schist Bay
> Alligator Point (for pike)
> Alligator Alley (for pike)
> Rapala Island (W and S of for pike)
> +Rapala Island (N of and along E coast)
> +Burnt Island (W and N shoreline)
> Sandy's Rock (S point weeds for pike)
> No Fish Bay (N of)
> Melanie's Bay
> Beaver Bay
> Elmer's Island (S side)
> Davey's Bay (back of)
> 
> Boot Bay
> +Poplar Point
> +Poplar Point (Isle N for pike)
> +Heather's Bay (weeds for pike)
> Breezway Islands ("Sharkback" hump near)
> 
> Hiawatha Gold Mind (Rock Pile off of)
> Birch Island (NE of)
> Kaby Lodge (point N of with large rock)
> +Windy Point (shoreline all around)
> +Fern's Bay
> +Picard's Point (west shore)
> +Carlson's Bay (weeds for pike)
> +Little Kaby Bay (weeds)
> +5 Mile Bay (for pike)
> Little Kaby River (go into river for Perch)
> 
> Whitefish Bay (Ermine creek outlet for pike)
> Whitefish Bay (weeds and rocks off of point)
> 
> Agamik Gap (mouth of with E or W wind)
> Agamik Island (W side)
> +Big Point (rocks south of)
> Dick's Point (bay off of)
> +Dick's Point
> +Windsor Bay (all around NW point)
> Walleye Triangle
> +Oba River mouth (for pike)
> +Burnt Bay (weeds for pike)
> 
> Mud Bay (entrance to near deep water)
> +Robert's Reef
> +Rocky Bay (weeds for pike)
> Curly's Cove (deep holes in bay)
> Cow to Blueberry Island Area
> +Blueberry to S Isle (in middle of bay for pike)
> Cow Island (E and W of)
> +Dubroy Bay (rock piles and weeds nearby)
> Simon's Bay (rock piles for perch)
> +2nd Gap (Island east of here on west point, rocks)
> 3rd Gap (topwater for pike)
> +Camp Bananas (rock pile S of)
> 
> Good luck!


----------



## I'm G'na Ms Her

fishlogic said:


> I went there a few years ago in early summer and stayed at Agich's Kaby Kabins, which is SE of WIndy Point. I'd recommend heading North and Northeast on the lake. The Southern section is alright, but I believe there is better structure in the northern part of the lake. We caught Walleye near rock piles, off points and trolling sand flats. Perch we found in the weed beds in front of Little Kaby River. Pike were in the weed beds, which were everywhere. It's a pretty awesome lake.
> 
> I have a couple of maps up on my site too if you want to check it out. It's at the very bottom under "Other Lakes".
> 
> I spent a lot of time researching spots to fish for my trip and these are the spots I found. The ones with a "+" were mentioned several times.
> 
> Joe's Island
> Gil's Island
> Schist Bay
> Alligator Point (for pike)
> Alligator Alley (for pike)
> Rapala Island (W and S of for pike)
> +Rapala Island (N of and along E coast)
> +Burnt Island (W and N shoreline)
> Sandy's Rock (S point weeds for pike)
> No Fish Bay (N of)
> Melanie's Bay
> Beaver Bay
> Elmer's Island (S side)
> Davey's Bay (back of)
> 
> Boot Bay
> +Poplar Point
> +Poplar Point (Isle N for pike)
> +Heather's Bay (weeds for pike)
> Breezway Islands ("Sharkback" hump near)
> 
> Hiawatha Gold Mind (Rock Pile off of)
> Birch Island (NE of)
> Kaby Lodge (point N of with large rock)
> +Windy Point (shoreline all around)
> +Fern's Bay
> +Picard's Point (west shore)
> +Carlson's Bay (weeds for pike)
> +Little Kaby Bay (weeds)
> +5 Mile Bay (for pike)
> Little Kaby River (go into river for Perch)
> 
> Whitefish Bay (Ermine creek outlet for pike)
> Whitefish Bay (weeds and rocks off of point)
> 
> Agamik Gap (mouth of with E or W wind)
> Agamik Island (W side)
> +Big Point (rocks south of)
> Dick's Point (bay off of)
> +Dick's Point
> +Windsor Bay (all around NW point)
> Walleye Triangle
> +Oba River mouth (for pike)
> +Burnt Bay (weeds for pike)
> 
> Mud Bay (entrance to near deep water)
> +Robert's Reef
> +Rocky Bay (weeds for pike)
> Curly's Cove (deep holes in bay)
> Cow to Blueberry Island Area
> +Blueberry to S Isle (in middle of bay for pike)
> Cow Island (E and W of)
> +Dubroy Bay (rock piles and weeds nearby)
> Simon's Bay (rock piles for perch)
> +2nd Gap (Island east of here on west point, rocks)
> 3rd Gap (topwater for pike)
> +Camp Bananas (rock pile S of)
> 
> Good luck!



I thought I knew Kaby but I wasn't aware of a rock pile off of the gold mine. Are you talking about the slag pile or is there a rock pile out in the bay?


----------



## fishlogic

I'm G'na Ms Her said:


> I thought I knew Kaby but I wasn't aware of a rock pile off of the gold mine. Are you talking about the slag pile or is there a rock pile out in the bay?


I believe it was here: 48.848148, -84.436868
We also fished next to a large rock and did really well every time: 48.838528, -84.470059



BMustang said:


> I've always stayed at Pine Portage and been extremely happy with the accommodations, food, service etc.
> With that said it is an American Plan lodge and very structured. Breakfast at a specific time. Should you choose, you have to order sandwiches instead of shore lunch in advance. They often have a meltdown if too many request sandwiches. You must be in for dinner at a given time, and they STRONGLY discourage going out after dinner. The managers know that we are rather independent and give us our space. Surface bait fishing at dusk in Burnt Bay for pike can be spectacular.
> 
> There are many nights I would love to grab a quick bite and get back at it in the local Burnt Bay, and we sometimes do, BUT they don't like it when you mess with their structure. Bettie McGie (Watson) the primary manager can be quite headstrong (I'm being kind). Most of the men at Pine Portage are professionals such as doctors and lawyers, etc.. They depend on guides to find them fish and clean their fish for them. They are also doting grandparents who bring kids too young or inexperiened to be there and many bring their wives.
> 
> Pine Portage also has housekeeping units, but unless you schedule meals at the lodge have to haul in your food. It is also a long haul out to the fishing grounds from Pine Portage. You cannot catch them off of the dock or from shore. About a 3 to 5 mile run puts you at the first available fishing grounds.
> 
> WIth all of that being said it is a great experience with exceptional meals and comfortable accommodations. Great fishing can be found all over the lake.


We no longer do American Plan. It's no big deal to bring in food. I do enjoy AP, but as you mentioned, the scheduling is inconvenient and often you can't even eat fish for dinner. We focus on BBQing and pre-make/freeze several meals and just heat them up. Not too worried about traveling for fish. That's what I am there for! Especially since I don't have to worry about being back for dinner at a specific time. I can see how that can be a problem if you have to travel 3-5 miles to find fish.


----------



## BMustang

fishlogic said:


> I believe it was here: 48.848148, -84.436868
> We also fished next to a large rock and did really well every time: 48.838528, -84.470059
> 
> 
> 
> We no longer do American Plan. It's no big deal to bring in food. I do enjoy AP, but as you mentioned, the scheduling is inconvenient and often you can't even eat fish for dinner. We focus on BBQing and pre-make/freeze several meals and just heat them up. Not too worried about traveling for fish. That's what I am there for! Especially since I don't have to worry about being back for dinner at a specific time. I can see how that can be a problem if you have to travel 3-5 miles to find fish.


Sounds like you are on top of it.
Have a great trip.


----------



## fishlogic

I'm G'na Ms Her said:


> I thought I knew Kaby but I wasn't aware of a rock pile off of the gold mine. Are you talking about the slag pile or is there a rock pile out in the bay?


I just realized what you were referring to. I have no idea about that rock pile. My list of "spots" is compiled from various internet reports over the years. I didn't actually fish there.


----------

